
Ask HN: Resources for a 5yo interested in robotics/coding? - chrisherd
My 5yo is fascinated by robots, computers and how they talk to each other. Are there any resources you’d recommend to help her explore
======
mimixco
Scratch, the programming environment from MI, and Sphero robots.

